# IPad Bloqué!!!



## dile93 (13 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir

Voilà j'ai mon ipad 2 64go wifi 3g qui est bloqué je ne peut plus le déverouiller ....

*sa me marque*
Ipad désactivé 
se connecter à Itunes....et il y a même plus la barre pour glisser "déverrouillé"

et je le connècte a Itunes mais sa me marque qu'il faut que je fasse le mot de passe sur l'ipad... mais je peut pas!!!

merci de m'aider!!


----------



## Powerdom (13 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

essayez un appui de 10 secondes minimum sur les deux boutons de l'ipad pour le forcer a redémarrer.


----------



## dile93 (13 Décembre 2011)

merci ça marche!!!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h03 ----------

heu jai un peu parler trop vite.....

j'ai fait les 10 secondes sur ipad et sur itunes de mon mac il est venu restauré j'ai fait...... sa a duré 20 minutes

mais il est toujours bloqué........cest bizarre qu'il nait plus la barre de déverrouillage!!??

Merci


----------



## Powerdom (14 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,
si vous faites l'appui, est-ce qu'il fonctionne ?
c'est au moment de la restauration que le problème arrive ?


----------



## dile93 (14 Décembre 2011)

Merci sa marche......!


----------

